# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Εκθέσεις και Εκδηλώσεις >  BEST VALUE YACHTING

## Asterias

*Για 4η συνεχή χρονιά, θα πραγματοποιηθεί η έκθεση της Εuropartners ltd Best Value Yachting.*

*Πρόκειται για μια έκθεση μεταχειρισμένων σκαφών στο νερό.* 

*Η έκθεση θα λάβει χώρα στη Μαρίνα του Λαυρίου το διάστημα 14-17 Απριλίου 2006.*

*Το Σαβ/κο η έκθεση θα είναι ανοιχτή για το κοινό από τις 10:00 έως τις 20:00 ενω τις καθημερινές από τις 15:00 έως τις 20:00.*

*Οι εταιρείες που θα συμμετάσχουν ως εκθέτες είναι:* 

*·AMERICAN MARINE* 

*· BLUE & BLUE YACHT INTERIORS*

*·BLUE LINE YACHTS*

*·DIAMONDS LTD*

*·EKKA YACHTS SA*

*·HELLENIC RESCUE CORPS*

*·GMC YACHTS SA*

*·KAPPA MARINE SA*

*·KEM AMERICAN YACHTS SA*

*·LABEA YACHTING*

*·NAUTICA MAGAZINE*

*·NORTH STAR YACHTING SERVICES*

*·OCEAN YACHTS*

*·PRAXIS YACHTS*

*·RIZOS NUTS*

*·PLEYSI*

*·S. K. PAZAROPOULOS SA*

*·S P YACHTING*

*·YACHTING CAPITAL MAGAZINE*

*·YACHTS MOTOR & SAILING MAGAZINE*

*·VERNICOS YACHTS*

----------


## Asterias

Το Naytilia.gr θα είναι χορηγός επικοινωνίας στη Best Value Yachting 2006.

Τη χορηγία επικοινωνίας έχουν αναλάβει τα περιοδικά YACHTS Motor & Sailing και Forum όπως επίσης και η ιστοσελίδα travelforall.gr

----------


## Asterias

*Τα στατιστικά της έκθεσης για το 2005*

*Best Value Yachting 2005*
*Post Show Results*
*Exhibitors :* 22 stands

*No of Boats*  70 boats (60 in water)

*Visitors :*     Thursday 14/4:720 visitors
Friday 15/4 :960 visitors
Saturday 16/4 :1.970 visitors
Sunday 17/4: 2.400 visitors
*Total nuber of visitors:  6.050 visitors*

_Visitor Profile:             _ 
Merchants, businessmen, doctors, general managers, mechanical engineers, financial analysts, managing directors, architects, lawyers, ship commanders, bankers, press, industrialists.

*Communication*         Yachts Motor & Sailing
*Sponsors:*                    Forum 

*Sponsors:                  * Lavrio Port Authority S.A.
S&P Advertising

*Parallel Events:*
*Panhellenic Races of Speed Boats & Jet Ski*
Saturday 16 & Sunday 17 April

----------


## Asterias

Το Naytilia.gr θα παρευρίσκεται στη Best Value Yachting 2006, σε ειδικά διαμορφωμένο χώρο, από τον οποίο θα έχουμε τη δυνατότητα να σας ενημερώνουμε, σχετικά με τα νέα της έκθεσης. Επιπλέον πληροφορίες για το ακριβές σημείο θα έχουμε σε λίγες μέρες.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αύριο στις *15:00* θα ξεκίνησει η έκθεση μέχρι τις  20:00.
'Οσοι έρθετε σας περιμένουμε στο περίπτερο μας να τα πούμε απο κοντά  :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*    H HELLAS UNDERWATER SERVICES  ασχολείται με την επιθεώρηση και τον καθρισμό υφάλων μέσα στη θάλασσα.*

*    Η ιδέα μας δεν είναι καινούργια στο χώρο αποτελεί όμως καινοτομία η χρήση οικολογικών μηχανημάτων τελευταίας τεχνολογίας, που προέρχονται από κατασκευαστές αναγνωρισμένους από το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό και την Αμερικανική Ακτοφυλακή.* 

*USA Navy & Coast Guard Approved.  πιστοποιημένα με ISO 14001.*

*   Η HELLAS UNDERWATER SERVICES δεσμεύεται να σας παρέχει τις καλύτερες υπηρεσίες που αφορούν τη ταχύτητα και την οικονομία.*



CALL US FOR 
FOR YOUR 
SPECIFIC NEED 
WHEREVER YOU ARE!

Στοιχεία επικοινωνίας:
Limani Lavriou Attikhs
Kountouriotou 6
Emporiko Kentro Metaxa
Tel./fax: 22920-24090
Μob: 6947-933435

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

H εταιρεία ATHENIAN YACHTS ιδρύθηκε το 1980, έχει την αποκλειστική αντιπροσώπευση του γαλλικού Ναυπηγείου Jeanneau από το 1988, έχει το franchising της THE MOORINGS στην Ανατολική μεσόγειο, διαχειρίζεται πλήρως 160 σκάφη του στόλου των πλοιοκτητών της και καλύπτει όλο το φάσμα εργασιών του Yachting ήτοι: εισαγωγή-πώληση, χρηματοδότηση, ναύλωση, πλήρη διαχείρηση και μεταπώληση. 

Ο στόλος της ATHENIAN YACHTS διαθέτει, ιστιοφόρα, catamarans και ταχύπλοα από 9 εως 20 μέτρα και crew yachts.

*Στοιχεία επικοινωνίας: Λεωφ.Ποσειδώνος 1 Π.Φάληρο Τ.Κ. 17561*
*τηλέφωνο: 210-9811820*
*fax: 210-9825701*
*e-mail: sales@athenian-yachtsales.gr* 
*website:athenian-yachts.gr*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Τελευταία μέρα της έκθεσης σήμερα.
ώρες λειτουργίας 15:00 εώς 20:00.
Σας περιμένουμε  :Wink:

----------


## Morgan

ολο βολτες εισαι και μετα παραπονιεσαι!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> ολο βολτες εισαι και μετα παραπονιεσαι!


μάξεψα τόσο ήλιο που δεν χρειάζεται να κάνω ηλιοθεραπεία αυτό το καλοκαίρι  :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:

----------

